# Configuring Linksys WRT54G Wireless router to work with a Tata Indicom Infinity-256



## ramrao (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a Tata Indicom broadband connection:
It has the Infinity-256 postpaid 256 kbps tariff plan
with unlimited free monthly usage and with a fixed IP address.

For our residential area, Tata Indicom runs a CAT5 cable with RJ-45 connector into our house.
*i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb253/ram_photobucket/cat5-with-rj45.jpg​
So that my family and I could access the Internet on our Wireless laptops, we bought a Linksys Wireless-G, 54 Mbps Broadband Router model: WRT54G

*i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb253/ram_photobucket/linksys-wireless-router.jpg

*i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb253/ram_photobucket/linksys-wireless-router-closeup.jpg​

We are unable to get the thing to route the internet connection to the laptops on the other side.

*i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb253/ram_photobucket/rte-intention.jpg​

Can somebody who's done this before, advise us on how to share the Internet connection?

Ram


----------



## narangz (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Configuring Linksys WRT54G Wireless router to work with a Tata Indicom Infinity-2*

WOW! What a post with diagrams! 

Well back to the topic. Have you configured your Linksys router? Can it be accessed by 191.168.1.1 from the laptops or not? Some routers(like Belkin) have default gateway of 192.168.1.2. So it can be different in Linksys too. Check out the manual.
If that's okay then have you set it to PPPoE?
These are the most common problems that occur during seting up the Wi-Fi internet.

P.S.- How much did it cost?


----------



## ramrao (Apr 8, 2008)

*It worked !*

Well friends, looks like I cracked it.
First, got my laptop's Wifi to detect the Wifi network.

*i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb253/ram_photobucket/WB-wifi.jpg
​Then pointed my Firefox brower at *192.168.1.1
This happens to be the default.
The browser opened a configuration page.

There I picked "StaticIP" in the Internet Connection Type selection menu.

*i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb253/ram_photobucket/WB-set-conn-type.jpg​

Then keyed in my static IP address with Subnet Mask, Gateway and Pair of Static DNSes provided by Tata Indicom.

*i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb253/ram_photobucket/WB-set-static-IP.jpg​

Set the Time Zone to "(GMT+05:30) Bombay, Calcutta, Madras, New Delhi"
and clicked on the "Save Settings" button

*i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb253/ram_photobucket/WB-save-settings.jpg​
That was all there was to it.

When I pointed the browser at everyone's favorite: www.google.com,
the Tata Indicom Broadband web login "dialler" came up.

*i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb253/ram_photobucket/WB-webdialler.jpg​
Hope this helps our other friends.
Thank you for your support.

@narangz, the Linksys Wireless-G, 54 Mbps Broadband Router model: WRT54G cost me Rs. 2,800 in Mumbai.

Warm regards
Ram


----------

